# Need Camera Recommendation



## Rangertrek (Aug 11, 2009)

I am thinking about a new digital camera.  My current model Canon has problems with focus on pens.  The manual focus does not work well.  I have tried the custom & program settings, still can't get a good shot.
I am using a photo tent with outdoor equalivant light.  This may be a "picnic" problem (problem in chair, not in computer (is this case camera)".

I am NOT looking for a SLR (a little pricey).  Is there a digital with a manual focus or good auto focus you can recommed?  Possibly someting under the $300 range.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd like to see some recommendations as well.

I can tell you not to get a Sony Cyber-shot. I have a 7.2 mega pixels with 3 times zoom. It takes great clear pictures on auto focus, but does not have an adjustable white balance, only 5 presets that aren't very good. This is very important when taking close-up pictures. Mine is a couple of years old, so they may have added a white balance setting.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 11, 2009)

Rmartin said:


> I'd like to see some recommendations as well.




I have a Canon Pro 1 and didn't like the pen photos I took until I added a close up lens to the camera.  This is a small lens that fits on the front of the camera and allows it to focus closer.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a Fuji Finepix 8100fd and so far I love it . It has a great macro and super macro (if I ever learn how to use it right) and enough auto and manual setings to keep me happy for a while . I got mine for around $200 on ebay .


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a Sony DSC H-2 but it is now considered an outmoded model. It is excellent and I'm sure the newer ones are even better. Do check out the Sony DSC models.
As good as the Sony is, I am saving for one of the new Olympus SP-590UZ models. Does everything but whistle Dixie. 12megs resolution, that's a lot, 26 to 1 zoom, that's REALLY a lot. Goes out to almost the equivalent of 600mm on a 35mm film camera. Plus easy to use modes (including macro). It is closer to $400.00 than your stated budget. That is why I am saving my pennies right now.


----------



## RichB (Aug 12, 2009)

About 4 moths ago I bought the Canon Power Shot A1100IS.  My posted pens were taken with it.  It has auto macro which I really like with image stabilizer with 12.1 ME GA Pixels.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 12, 2009)

John, what model Canon do you have now? Are you using a tripod? What about macro mode ? If you haven't that would be a good place to start before giving up on your current camera. Set it up on a tripod, use macro made and the timer function to help eliminate shake. Also try switching to spot metering if available. 
If you have already tried these things and are just looking for an excuse to buy a new camera (I hear ya there) this is the one I would really like to try out myself ...Canon Powershot SX200IS 
review here ...
http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/default.asp?newsID=3947&review=canon+powershot+sx200


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Lenny, I have been using two different Canon PowerShot models. Both in a photo tent, on tripod, with outdoor equal lighting. Tried all the modes from program to custom, fiddled with spot meters, white balance, manual focus, and other stuff. The Canon just wont focus properly. 

I was in BestBuy today, tried two Canons', a Fuji, Kodak, and a Nikon.
The Nikon focused on my pen on closeup in standard mode with the terrible store lighting! The others did not.

Leaning toward a Nikon Coolpix P90 even though it is bigger body size camera that I want. It seems to function very well. More testing to go before I make a purchase this weekend.

I did check the review for the SX200, I will check that model as well.  The sample closeup pics looked pretty good.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 12, 2009)

Rangertrek said:


> Hey Lenny, I have been using two different Canon PowerShot models. Both in a photo tent, on tripod, with outdoor equal lighting. Tried all the modes from program to custom, fiddled with spot meters, white balance, manual focus, and other stuff. The Canon just wont focus properly.


 
You didn't mention "macro mode" ?  Have you set it to macro mode? I know my digital elph won't focus on anything within 4 feet unless is is set to macro mode. Once in macro it will focus within a range of 2" and I think 18" depending on whether it's at wide angle (2") or telephoto (18").


----------



## randyrls (Aug 12, 2009)

Rangertrek said:


> I was in BestBuy today, tried two Canons', a Fuji, Kodak, and a Nikon.
> The Nikon focused on my pen on closeup in standard mode with the terrible store lighting! The others did not.



John;  Macro mode doesn't change the minimum focus on the lens,  you need a close up macro lens instead.  I had the same problem with my Canon until I got the close up lens.  A set of +1, +2, and +4 cost me $25

By experiment I found the best lens to use is the +2


----------



## Rangertrek (Aug 13, 2009)

*Thanks ...*

for the continued input on cameras and ideas.  I will check out the adapter closeup lens sets and see what type of results I can get.  
That would certainly be less expensive that a new camera!


----------

